# fed up of it all.



## scattykat (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi ladies.
Is anyone else feeling fed up to the back teeth with it all? Am tired of mechanical baby making, and tired of peeing on sticks, of having to think 'better luck next time'. I just wish someone would be able to tel me 'you will have a baby,just persevere' or 'you will never have a child of you own, give up'. I wish I didn't want a baby more than anything else in the world, that I could just be happy with my lot. 
Am normally upbeat about it, but after almost 3 years am becoming weary. Promise my next message will be all cheery! Hope you all had a good day, am now off to bake cupcakes! x


----------



## boomarang (May 24, 2011)

Scatty cat you are not alone, I feel exactly the same. This has been going on for 4 1/2years for me now, and were just about to start IVF. But I feel fed up of it all, I just wanted to know what the future holds, and get on with enjoying our lives.
Hope you enjoyed your cupcakesxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Misted wanted to say 

Hi

Ur not alone I have been trying for 3 years and sometimes ever wonder if I will be a mummy but I just try and stay positive and think happy thoughs I know it's very hard and wish I could read into the future 
Chin up remember ur not alone

Best wishes Lee xx


----------



## alison5891 (Jul 28, 2011)

scattykat, you're so not alone. You summed up exactly how I'm feeling. It's so hard not to get dragged down by it. I've always been so positive but the past two months or so have seen me at an all time low. And seeing friends around me fall pregnant doesn't help. I don't have it in me any more to be happy for them. And that makes me feel awful!


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure if this will help or not, but I read recently that waiting and hoping for so long is a form of grief, grieving for the loss of something you imagined you would have. Looking at it like this has made me feel a bit more rational about it, and makes me feel less guilty about not feeling overjoyed when other people get pregnant. 
Sending you a hug


----------

